# Athlon 2600+ auf Msi Kt2



## Dr_Ogen (4. November 2003)

Meine Frage ist recht simpel:
Past und funktioniert ein Athlon 2600+ auf einem Msi Kt2?

Ps:Bin ja nich so der Hardware Freak *g*


----------



## blubber (4. November 2003)

Hi,

meine Frage ist auch ganz simpel:
Wieso solls nicht passen?

bye


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Geh doch einfach mal auf die MSI Seite und sieh nach was unter den Eigenschaften steht.


----------

